# Hybrid Water Heaters?



## spudwrench (Sep 15, 2009)

The recent w/h talk on here got me to investigate alternatives we can use now with new technology.

Anyone ever used a Hybrid like the American GH-90N,State GPH-90N, or AO Smith HYB-90N?

Just curious about these new units.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Stay away from them as far away as you can :furious:

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f31/installed-gas-hybrid-water-heater-16370/

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f31/american-o-smith-gas-hybrid-problem-13182/


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> Stay away from them as far away as you can :furious:
> 
> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f31/installed-gas-hybrid-water-heater-16370/
> 
> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f31/american-o-smith-gas-hybrid-problem-13182/


 I followed the links -- Very edifying.

Sounds like I dodged another bullet when I lied through my teeth to the HO and told her the AO Smith hybrid she wanted wasn't stocked locally and sold her a Takagi tankless instead.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> I followed the links -- Very edifying.
> 
> Sounds like I dodged another bullet when I lied through my teeth to the HO and told her the AO Smith hybrid she wanted wasn't stocked locally and sold her a Takagi tankless instead.


 

Takagi was bought out by the Smith company, the tankless State water heater is now powered by Takagi. Quality will most likely now go down in a effort to increase stock profit.

http://shop.buyplumbingnow.com/Taka...kless-Water-Heater-Rebranded-State-100557.htm


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Scheisse. :furious:


----------

